# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Kehittämishankkeet >  Maanalaisten asemien käyttäminen väestönsuojina

## Ertsu

> Sellaisenaanhan liikennetunnelit ei tietenkään käy väestönsuojiksi, ja järjestely maksaa.


Kertoisitko vielä lyhyesti, mikseivät liikennetunnelit käy sellaisenaan väestönsuojiksi ?
Ne paksut teräsovet pitäisi tietysti olla asennettuna ja ne suljettaisiin vain tarvittaessa.

----------


## Jykke

> Kertoisitko vielä lyhyesti, mikseivät liikennetunnelit käy sellaisenaan väestönsuojiksi ?
> Ne paksut teräsovet pitäisi tietysti olla asennettuna ja ne suljettaisiin vain tarvittaessa.


Wikipedia valoittaa väestönsuojista: http://fi.wikipedia.org/wiki/V%C3%A4est%C3%B6nsuoja Suosittelen lukemaan kohdan: Suojien laitteisto ja varusteet.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Kertoisitko vielä lyhyesti, mikseivät liikennetunnelit käy sellaisenaan väestönsuojiksi ?
> Ne paksut teräsovet pitäisi tietysti olla asennettuna ja ne suljettaisiin vain tarvittaessa.


Minä en tähän osaa parhaiten vastata, mutta tiettyjä perusasioita tiedän.

Väestönsuojan pitää kestää tietty räjähdyskuormitus ja isojen tilojen pitää luonnollisesti tällöin olla vahvempia. Väestönsuojat täytyy varustaa tietyin asetuksin, joihin kuuluu mm. tietynlainen ilmanvaihto kaasujen ja ydinlaskeuman varalta, tietyn tasoiset hygieniatilat ja kestävä kommunikointimahdollisuus suojan ulkopuolelle.

Väestönsuoja pitää saada myös käyttöön 24 tunnin sisällä, joka vaatii tiettyjä järjestelyjä tilassa. Käytännössä liikennetunnelissa olisi luultavasti erillisiä väestönsuojiksi kelpaavia tiloja hätäpoistumisteiden yhteyksissä.




> Wikipedia valoittaa väestönsuojista: http://fi.wikipedia.org/wiki/V%C3%A4est%C3%B6nsuoja Suosittelen lukemaan kohdan: Suojien laitteisto ja varusteet.


No, sieltähän se tietenkin löytyi parhaiten! :Smile: 

Pelastustoimen sivuilta löytyy melko kattava tietopaketti myös.

----------


## Ertsu

> Väestönsuoja pitää saada myös käyttöön 24 tunnin sisällä, joka vaatii tiettyjä järjestelyjä tilassa. Käytännössä liikennetunnelissa olisi luultavasti erillisiä väestönsuojiksi kelpaavia tiloja hätäpoistumisteiden yhteyksissä.


Tai sitten väestönsuojakäyttöön voisi rakentaa erillisiä "asuntojunia", joissa olisi sanitettitilat ja nukkumapaikat. Junat ajettaisiin vain tunneliin ja ovet suljettaisiin. Siis tunnelin ovet. Vesi- ja viemäriliitännät olisivat tietysti tunnelissa, josta ne vain liitettäisiin asuntojunaan. Valot ja ilmanvaihto toimisivat akuilla.

----------


## Jykke

> Tai sitten väestönsuojakäyttöön voisi rakentaa erillisiä "asuntojunia", joissa olisi sanitettitilat ja nukkumapaikat. Junat ajettaisiin vain tunneliin ja ovet suljettaisiin. Siis tunnelin ovet. Vesi- ja viemäriliitännät olisivat tietysti tunnelissa, josta ne vain liitettäisiin asuntojunaan. Valot ja ilmanvaihto toimisivat akuilla.


Eiköhän halvimmaksi, yksinkertaisimmaksi ja nopeimmaksi tulisi vaan järjestää asemille varastot täyteen patjoja ja huopia, sekä pari vessaa ja suihkua. Missäs noita asuntojunia säilytettäisiin? Kuinka nopeasti ne saataisiin kaoottisessa tilassa asemille? Mitä niillä tehtäisiin muuna aikana, paitsi että annettaisiin ruostua ja homehtua? Semmoisessa tilanteessa missä väestönsuojia tarvitaan, tuskin kukaan rupeaa vaatimaan itselleen makuuvaunua vessoineen päivineen, vaan nukkuu kiltisti siinä laiturilla (jos siinä tilanteessa unta edes saadaan). Asuntojunat olisivat vain yksi turha kustannus lisää.

----------


## Ertsu

> Eiköhän halvimmaksi, yksinkertaisimmaksi ja nopeimmaksi tulisi vaan järjestää asemille varastot täyteen patjoja ja huopia, sekä pari vessaa ja suihkua. Missäs noita asuntojunia säilytettäisiin? Kuinka nopeasti ne saataisiin kaoottisessa tilassa asemille? Mitä niillä tehtäisiin muuna aikana, paitsi että annettaisiin ruostua ja homehtua? Semmoisessa tilanteessa missä väestönsuojia tarvitaan, tuskin kukaan rupeaa vaatimaan itselleen makuuvaunua vessoineen päivineen, vaan nukkuu kiltisti siinä laiturilla (jos siinä tilanteessa unta edes saadaan). Asuntojunat olisivat vain yksi turha kustannus lisää.


No joo. Tämä nyt oli tällainen ajatusleikki. Mitä tulee asemien käyttöön väestönsuojana, niin ne ovat aika haavoittuvaisia. Väestönsuojan pitäisi olla nimenomaan siellä raidetunnelissa ja eristettynä asemasta massiivisilla teräsovilla.

----------


## Jykke

> No joo. Tämä nyt oli tällainen ajatusleikki. Mitä tulee asemien käyttöön väestönsuojana, niin ne ovat aika haavoittuvaisia. Väestönsuojan pitäisi olla nimenomaan siellä raidetunnelissa ja eristettynä asemasta massiivisilla teräsovilla.


 Turvallisin ja järkevin paikka on valaistulla asemalla (tunneleissasihan ei ollut valaistusta), jonne voidaan rakentaa samaan tilaan varastot, vesisäiliöt, ilmansuodatusjärjestelmä ym. Porukka kokoontuu luonnollisesti hätätilanteessa tilavalle asemalle eikä lähde hortoilemaan mihinkään pimeisiin tunneleihin. Entäs ne mattimyöhäläiset, jotka jäävät yksin asemalle teräsovien taakse?

----------


## kouvo

> Lähijunaliikenteen aloittaminen Nokia-Lempäälä akselilla maksaisi 183 miljoonaa euroa. Tästä summasta 168 miljoonaa menee asemajärjestelyihin ja lisäraiteisiin ja itse asemakustannukset ovat 15 miljoonaa. Uusia lähijunien seisakkeita tulisi neljätoista kappaletta (mitä tiivistelmän kartasta laskin).


Saanen hieman epäillä TASEn kustannusarviota. Luonnollisesti jos kaikki tehdään luksustasolla, niin hanke voi maksaa vaikka kuinka paljon. Nähdäkseni lisäraiteiden tarvetta on liioiteltu ja asemat voidaan varsin hyvin korvata yksinkertaisilla seisakkeilla. 

Henk.koht. mielipiteeni on että jos Tampereen seudulla halutaan joskus päästä raideliikenneprojektien toteuttamisvaiheeseen asti, niin ensimmäisen hankkeen kustannusarvion on syytä olla reilusti alle 100M, muuten homma jatkuu entisellään, eli selvityksiä tehdään jatkuvalla syötöllä, mutta kansa kulkee edelleen busseilla.

----------


## Ertsu

> Turvallisin ja järkevin paikka on valaistulla asemalla (tunneleissasihan ei ollut valaistusta), jonne voidaan rakentaa samaan tilaan varastot, vesisäiliöt, ilmansuodatusjärjestelmä ym. Porukka kokoontuu luonnollisesti hätätilanteessa tilavalle asemalle eikä lähde hortoilemaan mihinkään pimeisiin tunneleihin. Entäs ne mattimyöhäläiset, jotka jäävät yksin asemalle teräsovien taakse?


Ensinnäkin asemillakaan ei ole valaistusta, koska vihollinen on pommittanut sähkönjakelusysteemit maan tasalle. Toiseksi. Jos asemaan osuu pommi, se tuhoaa sen aseman. Mattimyöhäisiä varten on tietysti langallinen sisäpuhelin, jolla he pyytävät avaamaan oven.

----------


## Jykke

> Ensinnäkin asemillakaan ei ole valaistusta, koska vihollinen on pommittanut sähkönjakelusysteemit maan tasalle. Toiseksi. Jos asemaan osuu pommi, se tuhoaa sen aseman. Mattimyöhäisiä varten on tietysti langallinen sisäpuhelin, jolla he pyytävät avaamaan oven.


 Asemille voidaan järjestää helposti generaattorit tuottamaan virtaa. Tietääkös joku miten Helsingin asemilla saadaan varavirtaa? 

Tuhot riippuvat kokonaan millainen pommi iskee ja kuinka syvällä asema on, mutta en uskoisi että esim. Keskustorin peruskalliossa oleva asema romahtaisi kokonaan täysosumasta. Tietysti en ole alan asiantuntija, mutta itse tuen väitettäni sillä että Helsingin metroasemat toimivat väestönsuojina, eivät itse tunnelit.

----------


## Ertsu

> Tuhot riippuvat kokonaan millainen pommi iskee ja kuinka syvällä asema on, mutta en uskoisi että esim. Keskustorin peruskalliossa oleva asema romahtaisi kokonaan täysosumasta. Tietysti en ole alan asiantuntija, mutta itse tuen väitettäni sillä että Helsingin metroasemat toimivat väestönsuojina, eivät itse tunnelit.


Tuhot riippuvat myös siitä, miten hyvin bunkkeripommi on tähdätty siihen asemaan. Jos se osuu hyvin kohdalleen, se räjähtää vasta siellä asemalla maan alla.

----------


## Jykke

> Tuhot riippuvat myös siitä, miten hyvin bunkkeripommi on tähdätty siihen asemaan. Jos se osuu hyvin kohdalleen, se räjähtää vasta siellä asemalla maan alla.


 Väestönsuojelussa on toki hyvä aina ottaa kaikki huomioon, mutta en näe mitään käytännön hyötyä viholliselle, siinä että tuhottaisiin systemaattisesti metroasemia.

----------


## Ertsu

> Väestönsuojelussa on toki hyvä aina ottaa kaikki huomioon, mutta en näe mitään käytännön hyötyä viholliselle, siinä että tuhottaisiin systemaattisesti metroasemia.


Vihollinen pyrkii aina tuhoamaan kaiken. Eihän muuten kaupunkeja pommitettaisi lainkaan.

----------


## Jykke

> Vihollinen pyrkii aina tuhoamaan kaiken. Eihän muuten kaupunkeja pommitettaisi lainkaan.


 Vihollisellakin on kuitenkin pääkohteensa. Liikennesolmut, sotilaskohteet, hallinto ja viestintälaitokset. Ja nykyään täsmäiskujen aikakautena tuskin suoritetaan suuria koko kaupunkiin kohdistuvia pommituslentoja, edes moraalin lannistamiseksi. Mutta en ole alan asiantuntija tässäkään, enkä tiedä millaisia pommituksia viime vuosien konflikteissa ollaan suoritettu (paitsi täsmäiskut). Joku paremmin asioista perillä oleva voi kertoa onko tunnelissa vai asemalla parempi suoja pommituksessa. Itse näen asemalla olevat hyödyt: Paremmat tilat ja parempi saavutettavuus. Samalla aseman rakentamisessa voidaan tehdä samalla kertaa ilmanvaihtosysteemit, varastot ja varavoimanlähteet. Itse en jaksa tästä asiasta enää väitellä tänä iltana ilman parempia tietoja, joten heitän pyyhkeen kehään.

----------

